# Do-215 under Bf-109



## johnbr (Oct 13, 2018)

No info on it.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 13, 2018)

Info here...Asisbiz DO-17-KG3 Dornier Do 17,9.KG3,5K+xT,taxing,accident,with,a,Bf,109,Amsterdam,1940-01

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2018)




----------

